# Would you have no strings sex in this situation



## f1r3f1y3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello, this is a little graphic:

Now that I am properly separated (wife cheated on me), I have started to reflect on what went wrong.

Sex with my wife was never great, we lacked passion, it was like having sex with an object. I remember sex with my ex gf before marriage, it was passionate, we turned each other on. Not so with wife.

It was her that was missing passion/attraction to me. I wanted to be passionate but got no reaction. She always wanted to have sex regularly but it wasn't passionate sex. She never complained about that though, for all the years of our marriage she never complained about sex. I always knew it wasn't good but I guess it was "good enough" for me.

I can understand why she cheated. I know what she did was very wrong, but I get it.

Not only did we lack passion but I often ejaculated too quickly. I wanted to do other things to satisfy her like oral sex but she hardly ever wanted that from me. She said it was tickly. Maybe that was her issue. I actually like doing that to a girl. She used a vibrator to get to orgasm but at the end of our relationship expressed dissatisfaction at having to use that every time. I am totally open minded about sex. Myself and my wife did do sexy things but I now feel that was to make up for the lack of passion.

ANYWAY, I now have the opportunity to have some no strings sex with a very nice looking girl. I am terrified of it all going wrong and reinforcing a feeling that I am just crap in bed. If it all went right though, I'd feel great.

It has only been 3 weeks since my wife and I separated but I would never ever go back to her after what she did.

I am 29 and have only had 2 sexual partners, my ex gf (3 year relationship) and my wife.

So far from the friends I have asked, all the girls have said don't do it and all the guys have said do.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

guy here, do it


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

No strings attached, you shouldn't even need to ask.


----------



## willzy (Aug 4, 2010)

yep, do it & count yourself lucky


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

This poor little lamb comes to you in need of shearing and you have to ask?


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with the other comments, go for it!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I am in the minority here. Two wrongs don't make a right. You didn't break your vows, she did. Now you are about to. Until you are divorced you are still breaking your vows.
My two cents, sorry.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Guy here:

I would only advise this - don't have sex to just prove something, like you can still perform or women are still attracted to you. From a selfish perspective, you are setting yourself up for failure in the bedroom.

If you want to do it for some intimacy, release, some needed affection that's been missing for a long time, I totally understnad but something in your post tells me you are out to prove something with this.

And it is kind of soon.

I would place a "cooling off period" for awhile before you decided to have sex with someone else. 3 weeks is too soon IMO.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Scannerguard,
Agreed. It's been three weeks for God's sake. Emotions are running like crazy right now.
I know what you THINK you want to do but will that come at a price later? You didn't cheat on her, so why break your vows now? You have nothing to prove. Not a damn thing.


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

You are separated with no intention of ever going back to your (cheating!) wife, why is this even a question? 

Use protection, have fun


----------

